# On What Position Do You Usually/Prefer To Sleep?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Sleep is probably the most important bodily necessity for all animals. I am curious on what position do you usually or prefer to sleep?

I usually sleep on my back flat. No harm intended. Just curious.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

ArtMusic, you seem to like asking us lots of questions! lol


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I prefer to sleep on my stomach, but that kills my back, so I've re-trained myself to be a side sleeper.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I sleep on the "soldier" position.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

What would your left arm feel like after a night of "log"?


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I can't sleep on my back or stomach. I attempt to fall asleep in those positions but sleep never comes. Roll on to my side and I am immediately out.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I usually go to bed laying on back, but once I get comfortable I slowly move to my side after a few minutes. Somehow it's uncomfortable to just go right into bed and be on my side.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> What would your left arm feel like after a night of "log"?


wooden, I'd say.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Flat on my stomach with my head turned to the right.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Have they come up with any highly questionable relations between sleep position and personality/favourite food/childhood trauma?


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Ramako said:


> Have they come up with any highly questionable relations between sleep position and personality/favourite food/childhood trauma?


There is a link between your personality and the position you sleep.

If i remember right people who sleep on the fetus position tend to be more easily stressed out than others etc...


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

jani said:


> There is a link between your personality and the position you sleep.
> 
> If i remember right people who sleep on the fetus position tend to be more easily stressed out than others etc...


Yes I thought they had - it was why I asked.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

jani said:


> I sleep on the "soldier" position.


On my side. And according to that thing, in the "foetus" position.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Always on my right side, but I always wake up on my back, and if it's early in the morning, I will go back to sleep on my back.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

On my banjo


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

On What Position Do You Usually Sleep?. I don't know, I'm sleeping at that moment, so I can't see in what position I'm.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

ArtMusic said:


> Sleep is probably the most important bodily necessity for all animals. I am curious on what position do you usually or prefer to sleep?
> 
> I usually sleep on my back flat. No harm intended. Just curious.


Back or left side always ... I have sleep apnea and use a C-Pap* machine every night, which does not allow a prone position.

*C-Pap = Continuous Positive Airway Pressure

Sleep Apnea can be a serious problem ... if one snores, they are not getting into the deep REM sleep. Snoring is caused by the soft pallet sliding backwards during sleep and blocking the airway to the lungs. A C-Pap machine solves that by a constant flow of pressurized room air (filtered) that keeps the soft pallet from blocking off the airway.

Some C-Pap machines also have a water reservoir that has a heater (max temp ~102°f) to provide moisture to the mix, especially helpful in arid climes like where I live.

I can't sleep without it ... have only missed two nights in the 8 years I have this machine. Most insurance plans will pay for the majority of the initial expense - mine paid 100%. It does, however, require a Doctors Prescription in order to obtain one, since it requires a 'sleep study' session to determine the correct pressure needed for each individual person.

Kh ♫


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Ramako said:


> Yes I thought they had - it was why I asked.


Ramako check this out if you are interested.
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...ays-about-you_n_1098975.html#slide=more197491


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Krummhorn said:


> Back or left side always ... I have sleep apnea and use a C-Pap* machine every night, which does not allow a prone position.
> 
> *C-Pap = Continuous Positive Airway Pressure
> 
> ...


I know Sleep Apnea can be related to T-2 Diabetes. Is that the case with you, as I recall you sharing with me the other day. It must be hard. Thank you for sharing. I hope you sleep well.


----------

